# ES Bull Reds



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Spent 12 hrs on the water, paddled 20 miles, caught one fish. But one really good fish 

http://www.angling-addict.com/2011/05/kunked.html


----------



## yakattacker (Mar 19, 2011)

Insane fish Rob! Kayak Kevin's fish porn is ridiculous as well. Apologize in advance for a dumb question, but where are the eastern shore VA flats? I'm up in northern VA and am not as familiar with the Norfolk/VA Beach area, but would to make it down there at some point. Great pics/blog - new to the forum this year.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Holy cow !!!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

nice red! congrats!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice fish Rob !!

After reading this and Kevin's report I guess Rick and should of paddled out to see what you where doing becuase we saw you at the mud launch and outside on the flats but we were geared up mainly for flounder. Same tide in a couple of weeks so if Ma Nature cooperates maybe we'll see you out there.

yakattacker the flats are behind the shoals that run between Smith and Fishermans Islands. Not a spot for a solo newbee run but when you follow someone that's experienced like Kevin or Rob anything can happen.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again Rob and Kevin are my Hero's . One of my goals this year is to fish with both of them and I don't even care if I catch a blow toad it will be worth it.


jerry


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

WTG Rob and Kevin....


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome fish Rob, me and my cohort may give a go this weekend. As for Jerry you are a blow toad haha lets get on 'em. Oh yeah theres flounder at the hrbt, me and homeboy caught ten Sunday a.m.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Awesome you caught it on an artie..WTG!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Cory, I had my flyrod with me too, hoping I would run into the motherload like Kevin. Maybe next time.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Man oh Man! WTG Rob! What a fish! Got my blood compression up 40 points.
Good luck on the next one! Ger "R" done!


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

man thats just ridiculous. nothing getting done at work the rest of the day - gonna be staring at tide charts for the next few hours. awesome work.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome fish!!!!!


----------

